# IBS causing a deep depression, how to stay happy?



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

I've tried everything to cure it , nothing worked and I've accepted that I will have to live with IBS my whole life. The IBS started when I was 26 ,I'm 33 now. I had a panic attack about it last month and had to be put on medication which I'm not sure is going to help me this time around. The panic has now turned into a deep depression.

I have been counseled so many times by so many people that IBS is not fatal , there are worse conditions , people are suffering so much more but nothing seems to work for me , I'm unable to accept and move on with my life .I'm unable to have a positive perspective .Everything people are saying makes sense , I know I should be grateful for what I have and try to be happy .But I'm not able to because I lived with hope that someday I'll cure it. Now there is no hope and I just feel dead inside.

How do you guys stay happy and move on in your lives ?


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

IBS causes me depression too.
One reason: because it goes away sometimes and I think it's gone and I'm better...then it comes back. I lose hope.
Another reason because "gut feelings" literally affect the way I feel about the simplest things in life : eating, sleeping, and any simple enjoyment. I can't even focus on a book or movie when my gut is all over the place.
"Gut feelings" in real time -hey?
It's really difficult to look forward to anything with IBS....even a nice sleep and waking up in the morning, putting coffee on, eating breakfast. The simplest things. Yes it can be depressing for sure. Sometimes it makes me just cry.

My only way of coping has been learning by constant exposure not to be as scared of it as I was. I guess....some level of acceptance? 
And with me there's a little ray of hope, in that I don't get it every single day. But I still can't wake up feeling relaxed and pleasant. I'm always expecting some bathroom drama. I love falling asleep. I am still a little scared of waking up because I don't know what to expect.

Another way of coping is that mine seems to respond to some extent to very low fibre foods as I have IBS-D predominant. So if it gets really bad I do the white rice, lettuce and hard boiled egg thing which at least gives me some level of control and can often re-balance me and calm my gut for a while. 

I listen to uplifting music and spend time outdoors in nature. That definitely helps me. But I always was an outdoors person, and am lucky to live in a rural area.


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

The most common mental ailment people with IBS have is generalized anxiety disorder because we always worry about our condition. You can zap tension by simply doing something fun, like talk to a friend, read, or listen to music. You can also do physical activities that can reduce stress and depression, or do meditation/ yoga to relax your body.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

flankking said:


> The most common mental ailment people with IBS have is generalized anxiety disorder because we always worry about our condition. You can zap tension by simply doing something fun, like talk to a friend, read, or listen to music. You can also do physical activities that can reduce stress and depression, or do meditation/ yoga to relax your body.


Yes i was diagnosed with GAD and depression this time around . Thanks for your response


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey Kenny

We all understand how you feel. 

First of all, do NOT get disappointed. IBS is something that stays for life, but you can manage it. 
It is a long procedure for most people.

Work on your diet. See what works for you and what doesn't and fix your everyday food. 
Avoid artificial/processed food (with coloring, taste supplements/preservatives). Prefer fresh products. Try bio/organic.
Minimize/Eliminate processed white sugar and everything that contains it.
Check your dairy tolerance

Try different methods for curing it, but give each some time to work.

And most importantly, discuss it in the forum. 
People here are always helpful and have found ways to live with IBS

I'm currently using this: LactoLevure IBS - Uni-Pharma S.A. Pharmaceutical Laboratories
I saw some pretty good improvement in my morning BMs and through the day


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Kenny said:


> How do you guys stay happy and move on in your lives ?


I am not happy...sorry...can't help you...! Have you been checked for blastocystis?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Athan said:


> Hey Kenny
> 
> We all understand how you feel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response , appreciate it


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

celestin said:


> I am not happy...sorry...can't help you...! Have you been checked for blastocystis?


I have done stool tests but nothing was found. I don't think they test for blastocystis specifically ,m not even sure they have a test for it ,Ill have to check it out. Thanks for your response


----------



## angelsheva (Sep 10, 2021)

Kenny said:


> I've tried everything to cure it , nothing worked and I've accepted that I will have to live with IBS my whole life. The IBS started when I was 26 ,I'm 33 now. I had a panic attack about it last month and had to be put on medication which I'm not sure is going to help me this time around. The panic has now turned into a deep depression.
> 
> I have been counseled so many times by so many people that IBS is not fatal , there are worse conditions , people are suffering so much more but nothing seems to work for me , I'm unable to accept and move on with my life .I'm unable to have a positive perspective .Everything people are saying makes sense , I know I should be grateful for what I have and try to be happy .But I'm not able to because I lived with hope that someday I'll cure it. Now there is no hope and I just feel dead inside.
> 
> How do you guys stay happy and move on in your lives ?


it doesnt feel like nice advice to hear that is not fatal and there are worse things going on when it affects our lives so much. love and support, i'm going through the same thing and struggling to cope. just trying to remind myself i am a whole person past a syndrome


----------



## Kat79 (Sep 12, 2021)

I can relate. I have IBS-D and it can be very debilitating and depressing. Don't let anyone minimize what you are going through. The best luck I've had with quelling my IBS is by getting on an SSRI. This is a class of drugs that includes Prozac, Zoloft, etc. Those are the two I tried. They take at least 2 weeks to kick in but they reallllllllly take the edge off of my IBS more than anything else AND they treat depression and prozac Def helped with my anxiety. Otherwise my body and mind was caught in a viscious cycle. I also practice mindfulness techniques that help a lot. We need to get our nervous systems calm.


----------



## angelsheva (Sep 10, 2021)

Kat79 said:


> Otherwise my body and mind was caught in a viscious cycle. I also practice mindfulness techniques that help a lot. We need to get our nervous systems calm.


Big big same my goodness! and I am really trying with the mindfull techniques and other nervous system calming techniques because my goodness my nervous system is screwed up. im currently also on lexapro and clonidine, and im wondering if lexapro is also a drug that not only treats depression and anxiety but IBS? im not positive if ive noticed a difference or not like ive definitely noticed some but its so hard to tell if the antidepressants helps with my ibs. i would take it if it didnt, but if there were a better antidepressant for IBS-D, I'd get on in a heartbeat. Otherwise, how have your calming techniques been going? I've found some, it's just really hard to find ones that work when I am experiencing symptoms. anyways, very glad to hear that you are making this positive change in your life


----------



## Kat79 (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes the calming techniques help me through the good and the bad times. I feel it's best to incorporate some basic techniques into every day use. For instance, I elevate my legs and push my feet up against the wall. This simple exercise is proven to calm the nervous system. When I'm uncomfortable and having an attack, learning to breathe all the way out has been crucial. This ensures I can then take a full and deep breath back in. I also find chanting mantras, and listening to ohm chanting, singing bowl, drumming, nature sounds, getting into nature all help me. I worry about bathrooms everywhere I go so I try to come prepared. Being prepared helps with piece of mind. I found that even 25 MG a day of Prozac eventually quells my IBS-D and I have less attacks. I just started some stomach meds, Dicyclomine (antispasmodic) and Omeprazole (antacid?) I'm not sure if they're helping. Oh and I love oatmilk and everything oat. It's helped a bunch.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

@angelsheva ,@Kat79 thanks so much for your responses.
So do you guys have any insight on the root cause of the problem ? Is it just stress/anxiety or is gut bacteria involved , what is your take ?
I cannot figure it out after 8 years of trying, please share your insights


----------



## Kat79 (Sep 12, 2021)

I believe it's based in trauma, personally. A taxed nervous system, stress. However I feel that since our gut gets upset so much, as our body releases stress hormones it might effect the flora of our guts eventually so I feel like it couldn't hurt to take a probiotic. 
But seriously, as soon as I try and get off my antidepressants, my stomach acts up, even if I'm not seemingly stressed. The SSRI class of drugs makes Seratonin more available for the brain. Seratonin is a hormone! Cortisol is a hormone! So somehow it seems the endocrine is involved! It could have to do with how our livers process our excess hormones. But who knows! It seems docs really don't have great answers. I might try a naturopath or some kind of specialist. I would travel to a good doc so let me know if you hear of anyone good.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Kat79 said:


> I believe it's based in trauma, personally. A taxed nervous system, stress. However I feel that since our gut gets upset so much, as our body releases stress hormones it might effect the flora of our guts eventually so I feel like it couldn't hurt to take a probiotic.
> But seriously, as soon as I try and get off my antidepressants, my stomach acts up, even if I'm not seemingly stressed. The SSRI class of drugs makes Seratonin more available for the brain. Seratonin is a hormone! Cortisol is a hormone! So somehow it seems the endocrine is involved! It could have to do with how our livers process our excess hormones. But who knows! It seems docs really don't have great answers. I might try a naturopath or some kind of specialist. I would travel to a good doc so let me know if you hear of anyone good.


Thanks so much for your response. I have sent you a personal msg


----------



## FeelingBlah (Aug 27, 2021)

flankking said:


> The most common mental ailment people with IBS have is generalized anxiety disorder because we always worry about our condition. You can zap tension by simply doing something fun, like talk to a friend, read, or listen to music. You can also do physical activities that can reduce stress and depression, or do meditation/ yoga to relax your body.


I'm kind of new to all of this and still trying to figure out if I have IBS or something else. I've tried the distraction method and find that while it makes me less anxious for a period, the physical symptoms all remain. Is that the case for you? Or does activity help with the actual physical symptoms?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

FeelingBlah said:


> I'm kind of new to all of this and still trying to figure out if I have IBS or something else. I've tried the distraction method and find that while it makes me less anxious for a period, the physical symptoms all remain. Is that the case for you? Or does activity help with the actual physical symptoms?


Keeping yourself busy does help I am not sure whether it needs to be a physical activity. One should not let "their IBS " become an obsession , that s the mistake I made .


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone;

Do you know that coffee contains caffeine which is good for our health at a low amount? Caffeine helps you to get away from your depression, decrease your anxiety level, and lift your mood as well as feel happy. The biggest benefits of caffeine are that it helps to boost your memory, improve your mental health, and you feel active as well as fresh.

But on the other side, caffeine in a large amount can be very dangerous for your health. Too much caffeine can damage your stomach, liver, increase your blood sugar level and you feel restless as well as not be able to sleep properly.

As you questioned, IBs caused a deep depression. So I recommend you to drink 1-2 cups of coffee in a whole day or eat some foods which contain caffeine in a small amount so it can help you to get away from your depression.

For more information about how to get away from your depression while IBs and how to stay happy while IBs  click here.


----------



## Idell (9 mo ago)

Kenny said:


> I've tried everything to cure it , nothing worked and I've accepted that I will have to live with IBS my whole life. The IBS started when I was 26 ,I'm 33 now. I had a panic attack about it last month and had to be put on medication which I'm not sure is going to help me this time around. The panic has now turned into a deep depression.
> 
> I have been counseled so many times by so many people that IBS is not fatal , there are worse conditions , people are suffering so much more but nothing seems to work for me , I'm unable to accept and move on with my life .I'm unable to have a positive perspective .Everything people are saying makes sense , I know I should be grateful for what I have and try to be happy .But I'm not able to because I lived with hope that someday I'll cure it. Now there is no hope and I just feel dead inside.
> 
> How do you guys stay happy and move on in your lives ?


Hi Kenny. I hope things are better for you. IBS is very hard on mental health. So much so that some MD's say that it is caused by the mental health issues, but I think they have it backwards. 
Every single person with IBS has a slightly different cause. That is why doctors can't find it, usually. The best anyone can do it try to understand ones own body, and be willing to try well researched alternative remedies. It might take a combination of diet changes, exercise like yoga focused on calming the belly, herbal remedies, antibiotics (for some), OTC meds at times, and who knows what else. I have even seen believable research about the benefits of hypnotherapy.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Idell said:


> Hi Kenny. I hope things are better for you. IBS is very hard on mental health. So much so that some MD's say that it is caused by the mental health issues, but I think they have it backwards.
> Every single person with IBS has a slightly different cause. That is why doctors can't find it, usually. The best anyone can do it try to understand ones own body, and be willing to try well researched alternative remedies. It might take a combination of diet changes, exercise like yoga focused on calming the belly, herbal remedies, antibiotics (for some), OTC meds at times, and who knows what else. I have even seen believable research about the benefits of hypnotherapy.


Thanks for your reply. Things are better, have learnt to accept , cope and keep going  .


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

Hi Kenny,

I so feel you. I have trended toward depression most of my life, and when my gut symptoms were really bad, the depression was even worse. A resource that really helped me when I first learned about it was a book called The Mood Cure by Julia Ross. At times in my life, as my depression has waxed and waned, I've used the advice in the book to help manage and improve my mood. The solutions are simple and affordable, and I've found them quite effective. I hope this helps.🧡


----------



## Mo Green (4 mo ago)

Amanda Malachesky said:


> Hi Kenny,
> 
> I so feel you. I have trended toward depression most of my life, and when my gut symptoms were really bad, the depression was even worse. A resource that really helped me when I first learned about it was a book called The Mood Cure by Julia Ross. At times in my life, as my depression has waxed and waned, I've used the advice in the book to help manage and improve my mood. The solutions are simple and affordable, and I've found them quite effective. I hope this helps.🧡


Amanda, see the new post I just left. You won't need anymore books or Imodium's or psychologists etc. 

Your IBS-D will be GONE. 

The nightmare will be OVER. 

Just follow the directions I posted and as hard as it is to believe, and I know it's hard to believe, your IBS-D nightmare will end. Just like that ... OVER.









IBS-D - Suffer No More - Treatment Plan that works (100%)


I suffered with IBS-D for 40+ Years so I would NEVER lie to you or sell you a bill of goods. I have ZERO to make off this, as you will soon discover, other than to help my fellow IBS-D sufferers in ending this nightmare, or in some cases this LONG nightmare as it was for me. Just do the...




www.ibsgroup.org


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

Mo Green said:


> Amanda, see the new post I just left. You won't need anymore books or Imodium's or psychologists etc.
> 
> Your IBS-D will be GONE.
> 
> ...


Hi Mo, I'm not sure you read my post, as I don't have IBS-D any longer. As an IBS coach, I tend to see many different paths to IBS resolution. I'm happy you found your solution, but I caution anyone reading to realize that what works for one may not work for others.


----------

